# MAC Strada dupe?



## BuickMackane (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello ladies!

  	I finally decided to bite the bullet and get Strada to use as a contour colour only to find out that it was long discontinued (for some reason I thought it was pro-only).

  	I'm quite pale (with neutral-yellow undertones) and I have a hard time finding contour colours. For reference, I use 0 Porcelain in Sisley's Phyto-Teint Eclat fluid foundation (and I'm Porcelain Ivory in Laura Mercier). I never used MAC foundations so I don't know what shade I am in MAC.

  	Strada looked like a great option for me because it was so light and neutral. Are you aware of any other shades out there similar to Strada?

  	Thanks in advance


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 15, 2012)

How about the Pro Sculpting Powder in Bone Beige? It's warmer than Strada, but as you have yellow undertones, it should work well for you.


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmm. I just looked at some pics online and it definitely looks promising. It actually reminds me of a Shiseido blush I've had for years (about 10 years, to be specific) and I'm about to hit the pan on. I'll be sure to check it out when I'm near a pro store.

  	Ta muchly for the suggestion!


----------



## electrostars (Sep 2, 2015)

I am an NW20 and I use strada for contouring. I'm down to the last few swipes of my strada blush. What is a good dupe for this that I can use?

  Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2015)

electrostars said:


> I am an NW20 and I use strada for contouring. I'm down to the last few swipes of my strada blush. What is a good dupe for this that I can use?  Thanks!


  I think Estee Lauder has a dupe somewhere in their blush range. I forget the shade name. Other than that... NARS Olympia (contour side), perhaps? MAC doesn't really have a dupe for it.


----------



## geeko (Sep 8, 2015)

try taupe blush?


----------



## electrostars (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

